# Have you ever had a crush on villagers?



## Puffy (Aug 5, 2013)

Well, have you?
I have a crush on Bruce the deer, Erik the deer, Freya the wolf  , Punchy the cat, Fang the Wolf, Whitney the Wolf and Diana the deer.
psst i'm a girl btw


----------



## Niya (Aug 5, 2013)

Ooh interesting thread! I've had a crush on Wolfgang a while back in WW. Right now my heart belongs to Vladimir <3 and I have a lady crush on Whitney xD


----------



## beebs (Aug 5, 2013)

In my first town (I restarted it once.) I got Phil, and he looked like a peacock. I talked about him all the time to the point my bf said, "You have a b***r for that dude." We joke that way all the time. So it became a reoccurring joke between us. I've seen enough of Phil now though. I want to see new faces. XD


----------



## Corduroy (Aug 6, 2013)

i currently have a crush on Olaf XD
fang is very handsome as well, if i do same so myself..


----------



## Liseli (Aug 6, 2013)

Wolfgang. I send him tons of love letters and he called all of it funny ; v ;. WHY YOU DO THIS TO MAH HEART ;;.
And also, Gladys and I are like... Friendsbians. We love each other too much XD.


----------



## Corduroy (Aug 6, 2013)

Liseli said:


> Wolfgang. I send him tons of love letters



i do this too x3
when Annabelle moved into my town the first letter i sent to her was a threat letter regarding the fact that she could possibly start crushin on my man. 

*i have no life*


----------



## Lunarbug (Aug 6, 2013)

Puffy said:


> Well, have you?
> I have a crush on Bruce the deer, Erik the deer, Freya the wolf  , Punchy the cat, Fang the Wolf, Whitney the Wolf and Diana the deer.
> psst i'm a girl btw



Yeah, I had a crush on Freya when she was in my village in Wild World.  Same thing with Cherry in my current game... though she moved out a few weeks ago.


----------



## Gizmodo (Aug 6, 2013)

Erm... No :L


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 6, 2013)

Kippla, do you take Lobo to be your lawfully wedded husband.
I do.
Lobo, do you take Kippla to be your lawfully wedded wife?
Ah rooooo!
You may now kiss the bride.

Question answered.


----------



## Scribbler397 (Aug 6, 2013)

In City Folk, I had a crush on Moe. I want him back in New Leaf!


----------



## Lurrdoc (Aug 6, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## Corduroy (Aug 6, 2013)

oh no
coco just moved in.
sorry olaf, you can hook up with some other anteater or somethin..

i'll be over here
writing a few hundred more love letters to coco


----------



## Lauraa (Aug 7, 2013)

I have a HUGE crush on Bruce and I had a crush on Chief in WW


----------



## Shiny Star (Aug 7, 2013)

Nope, not a crush as such but I did really like Apollo and Teddy back in the days.


----------



## PoppyAndPeanut (Aug 7, 2013)

I've had a crush on peanut since WW.


----------



## Kaiaa (Aug 7, 2013)

Can't say that I've ever had a crush on a villager or any animal for that matter but I do really like Mott since he has cute glasses.


----------



## peachsoda (Aug 7, 2013)

I think I had a crush on Murphy when I was 11/12 (nearly 7/8 years ago!) playing Animal Crossing on Gamecube. He was my best friend :'( Memories!


----------



## Divergent (Aug 9, 2013)

Lmao no. How even? Haha


----------



## beffa (Aug 9, 2013)

oh my god i thought i was the only one

i really really like kid cat. i count him as my new leaf boyfriend to my character, hehe. he always comes round my house randomly and he's the cutest. i wouldn't say a crush exactly... maybe just a video game crush or something. hehe c:


----------



## Midgetsc (Aug 9, 2013)

I used to have a crush on Wolfgang in WW and CF, but in New Leaf, they've watered down their personalities so much that I'm gonna have to _really_ dig deep to find someone I like.

Oh, and if anybody wants it, I do know a few tips that actually _do_ make villagers fall in love with you; they'll frequently use the heart emote while talking to you, and will be a lot more "flirty"


----------



## beffa (Aug 9, 2013)

m





Midgetsc said:


> Oh, and if anybody wants it, I do know a few tips that actually _do_ make villagers fall in love with you; they'll frequently use the heart emote while talking to you, and will be a lot more "flirty"



me! i'd love to know. kid cat isn't flirty unless i make him call me baby and stuff. i sent him love letters with roses in but he didn't really react properly!


----------



## bittermeat (Aug 9, 2013)

when i was like 6 yrs old i liked monique... ik ew

these days its kyle and colton


----------



## Mixxi (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm crushing on Kabuki! He's so sweet and awesome. I don't know if he's my in game boyfriend but we're definitely 'seeing each other'. Hahaha


----------



## Gingersnap (Aug 10, 2013)

When I was young, I used to have a crush on Bree/Whitney in my town. I would send them love letters and talk to them all the time. 
Now, it's Phoebe tbh. She always refers to me as girlfriend which can be seen as a friendly thing but shes too awesome to let go.


----------



## Caius (Aug 10, 2013)

I guess it depends on what you mean by crush. I personally like Frobert but I don't 'love' him or anything along those lines. Not my style.


----------



## PinkWater (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm crushing on Pietro and Julian. Also Henry, but he's starting to become a stalker.


----------



## Pixelshift (Aug 10, 2013)

Well, I'm crushing on a PROPRIETOR... dunno if that counts LOL


----------



## Awesomness (Aug 10, 2013)

I always had a crush on Tangy the Cat and Tia the Elephant


----------



## Pidjiken (Aug 10, 2013)

No


----------



## lozdgr8 (Aug 10, 2013)

i hv crus on @aliciakool @jon @beffa


----------



## TiffaniMichele (Aug 10, 2013)

In Wild World, I had a crush on Hopper. I don't know why. I was so upset when he moved because I'd kept him in my town for about a year. 

Currently, I don't have a crush in anyone in my town. I still love Hopper though..


----------



## jmeleigh23 (Aug 10, 2013)

I really like Punchy and Chadder. Chadder is forever telling me that I'm "looking as cool as a fair number of cucumbers". He knows just what to say to take my breath away haha


----------



## Tali-chan (Aug 11, 2013)

_In animal crossing Wild World I had a crush on Moe ^^ . I want him in my town again in new leaf! _


----------



## Carol_tama (Aug 11, 2013)

I have a girl crush on Olivia, she's so cute. 
I also like Leonardo very much and Chief. <333


----------



## Azzurro (Aug 11, 2013)

I have a crush on Friga but it's to a point. She's friggin' pixels on a screen, and I realize that after I close my 3DS, lololol. She's just so adorable and sweet. .3.


----------



## Vida (Aug 12, 2013)

I don't want to offend anyone but it is kind of funny to see that so many people here have had crushes on villagers in Animal Crossing. I don't think I've had one, I just like certain characters a lot, like Fang and Isabelle.

By crush, do you really mean something like "love"?


----------



## Jarrad (Aug 12, 2013)

Wtf no...?


----------



## nikkidii (Aug 12, 2013)

Back in Wild World I was around 10 or something and I had a huge crush on Snake the rabbit thing x'D I used to send him letters, talk to him 24/7, do favors right away and everything. I grew out of that phase though ;w;


----------



## Azzurro (Aug 12, 2013)

Vida said:


> I don't want to offend anyone but it is kind of funny to see that so many people here have had crushes on villagers in Animal Crossing. I don't think I've had one, I just like certain characters a lot, like Fang and Isabelle.
> 
> *By crush, do you really mean something like "love"?*



Of course not. 'Crush', in this case, just means you really like that villager. They're most likely your dream villager, and you want them in your town. I don't even see how actually loving a pixel is possible tbh lol.


----------



## violetneko (Aug 13, 2013)

I have a huge crush for Chief. I'm at the point of oh you want any ocean fish? Here's my coelacanth 0w0
He's kinda like a virtual brother :3


----------



## Ade4265 (Aug 15, 2013)

No, I do not have a crush on little anthropomorphic animals.


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 15, 2013)

Not a crush, but I've always had a special place in my heart for Snake, Knox, Apollo, and Lopez.  They're my bros.


----------



## JonnyJinx (Aug 15, 2013)

I was a bit fond of Bunnie when I was young on the GC days. I also found it cute that Tangy sent me a letter and a present on Valentines Day.


----------



## Seravee (Aug 16, 2013)

Nope, but Olaf reminds me of my husband, which I find endearing.


----------



## clovetic (Aug 16, 2013)

kyle, when he used to wear his leather jacket lol


----------



## ZeroMetroid (Aug 16, 2013)

Whitney >w<


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Aug 16, 2013)

I was all over wolfgang and rolf in WW, but NL changed me a bit and now I'm all over Del because he keeps sending me letters and giving my expensive crap. <3 I send love letters to him. I also have a girl crush on Bunnie and want to be just like her


----------



## ForestRabbit (Aug 18, 2013)

I guess by "crush" you mean in a non-romantic way. Kind of like girl crush and guy crush by straight people. 

Let's just say if I were to be six years old, and I saw an Isabelle plushie doll at a toys store-- I would ask my parents to buy me an Isabelle doll. I think she's pretty and cute-- I love her outfit. I'd have tea parties with her! There's also Pelly too! 

If Isabelle was a real life human, she'd be kind of like my old manager from my old workplace who has a really nice personality and a nice smile.


----------



## Orieii (Aug 19, 2013)

I'd love to know the secret <3
I want to use it on my cute friend Marshal >///<


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Aug 20, 2013)

Ade4265 said:


> No, I do not have a crush on little anthropomorphic animals.



Seconded. I honestly find it slightly creepy when people mention that their character is in a relationship with one of their villagers.


----------



## Officer Berri (Aug 21, 2013)

All the male wolves. QUETZAL. Apollo. Boone. Olaf. Uh... I can't really think of any more off the top of my head.

And I know he's not a villager but Copper is my husbando.

Also maybe Freya. She's one of my boyfriend's favorite villagers and the love kind of rubbed off on me because she's adorable and pink. But technically that's a different kind of crush in my head so.


----------

